# 33long frag tank



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Got mad at my sump less frag tank so I tore it down to drill it










Didn't want to wait for a overflow so I made my own. Cost me 10$



















Next is build a new stand unless i can find one for cheep and possibly building a skimmer

Lighting will be my 48" tek 4 bulb


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Forgot about this thread, since the last post I've done a bit of work, stand is 90% complete, just needs doors, finished the plumbing in the tanks and got it all plumbed an setup


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

As far as equipment goes I've got I'm running:
swc xtreme 150 skimmer
Tlf phos ban 550 w/ biomedia
Tlf phos ban 150 w/biopellets
48" tek t5ho 4bulb running 2 Fiji purples, 1 Fiji blue and a 10000k
2 hk powerheads

Also I'm carbon dosing 

In the future I'm hoping to switch over to an mp10


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

looks purdy all set up...


----------

